# Upgrade?



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

So, the big question out there for me - is there going to be any kind of upgrade path from Premier-generation gear to Roamio, like they did when Premier was launched?

Margret Schmidt (TiVoMargret or @tivodesign) is looking into it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369842099606138880


----------



## stevo123 (Dec 16, 2008)

I sent her an email too. My lifetime Premiere XL4 is less than a year old. I chatted with the customer service reps online. They said there would be no lifetime transfer, etc.
So far, all you get is the $100 discount for already owning a tivo.

Personally, I'd prefer a free lifetime transfer if I could deactivate the XL4.


----------



## ampm99 (Feb 17, 2003)

My Series 3 just died and I was told I could not transfer my lifetime service to Roamio.
3 months ago when my other series 3 died, they let me transfer (for $199) to a tivo premier. They basically told me even though I have 15 years with Tivo, once I buy lifetime support I am worthless to TIVO. They only care about current revenue.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

jmr50 said:


> So, the big question out there for me - is there going to be any kind of upgrade path from Premier-generation gear to Roamio, like they did when Premier was launched?
> 
> Margret Schmidt (TiVoMargret or @tivodesign) is looking into it:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369842099606138880


Keep us updated on this. I bought my Premier 4 last fall so I'd love to make the jump but I cant justify the price of the Roamio plus another lifetime service.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

The last and only time we got a lifetime transfer was Valentines 2001 when we were able to move our S1 to a S2 device. We've been with TiVo since 1998 so 15 years now and I've tried calling in and been denied every time. I understand why, it's where they make their money. However it would be nice if there was another upgrade level where instead of just the $100 off for MSD if I deactivated an older lifetime I could maybe get $200 off a new lifetime pretty much saying I'm never using that old device again unless I get a monthly for it.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Would be nice if they would throw premiere owners a bone for putting up with this terrible platform. I've owned two premieres since first day of launch. Both with lifetime service.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

BlackBetty said:


> Would be nice if they would throw premiere owners a bone for putting up with this terrible platform. I've owned two premieres since first day of launch. Both with lifetime service.


I've had 1 Premiere since near launch and I can attest it's been a nasty roller coaster ride... We added a 2nd TiVo Premiere about a year ago and it was an amazing difference in first setup and use experience between those launch units and now. I still don't think I can say I'm happy with the TiVo Premiere though, it's never lived up to what it was supposed to be.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

stevo123 said:


> I sent her an email too. My lifetime Premiere XL4 is less than a year old. I chatted with the customer service reps online. They said there would be no lifetime transfer, etc.
> So far, all you get is the $100 discount for already owning a tivo.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a free lifetime transfer if I could deactivate the XL4.


I know this is more of a hassle but you should easily be able to cover the cost of lifetime on a new Roamio box by selling your XL4 on eBay/Craigslist. Post your unit on Craigslist for $400 and see how many bites you get.


----------



## Peter Miller (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm @Petebuster from that twitter thread but still waiting to hear back from Margret. Will let you know once I hear back.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

jjd_87 said:


> Keep us updated on this. I bought my Premier 4 last fall so I'd love to make the jump but I cant justify the price of the Roamio plus another lifetime service.


+1


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

brentil said:


> The last and only time we got a lifetime transfer was Valentines 2001 when we were able to move our S1 to a S2 device. We've been with TiVo since 1998 so 15 years now and I've tried calling in and been denied every time. I understand why, it's where they make their money. However it would be nice if there was another upgrade level where instead of just the $100 off for MSD if I deactivated an older lifetime I could maybe get $200 off a new lifetime pretty much saying I'm never using that old device again unless I get a monthly for it.


We did get an extra hundred off lifetime when the Premiere launched. If you bought from TiVo MSD was $199, this was before the change to $399/$499. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444088

I just hope whatever it is you can buy locally.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ampm99 said:


> They basically told me even though I have 15 years with Tivo, once I buy lifetime support I am worthless to TIVO. They only care about current revenue.


Is this were really the case, then I think Tivo would stop selling lifetime plans.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

Resist said:


> Is this were really the case, then I think Tivo would stop selling lifetime plans.


No, because some people will never buy anything with a subscription.


----------



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

stevo123 said:


> I sent her an email too. My lifetime Premiere XL4 is less than a year old. I chatted with the customer service reps online. They said there would be no lifetime transfer, etc.
> So far, all you get is the $100 discount for already owning a tivo.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a free lifetime transfer if I could deactivate the XL4.


SteveCo

Tivo answered your email about the transfer of the lifetime or any discount, I sent the same email but not any answer in days, maybe they are elaborating how many people is mad about this second refresh of the line with a 6 decoders and Tivo mini don't use all the time one of them.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm guessing no one got a response to their email.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Resist said:


> Is this were really the case, then I think Tivo would stop selling lifetime plans.


They *did* stop selling lifetime for a while.. (and some people were hoarding the lifetime subscription gift cards you could get at Best Buy)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> They *did* stop selling lifetime for a while.. (and some people were hoarding the lifetime subscription gift cards you could get at Best Buy)


They had stopped selling Lifetime when I got my three S3(OLED) boxes in 2006. I signed up for service for three years to have the lowest monthly price. At some point when I got several TiVoHD boxes in 2007/2008 lifetime service was back.


----------

